# Square D load center QO20M100



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

That panel doesn't cost that much to begin with. You could just buy a new one for the part you need.

You could also just buy the new one and change the whole thing out.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm not sure how tight your budget is, but for around $50.00 you can buy a new QO20M100 panel at Home depot. Strip out the parts you need and keep the rest for future spare parts. As far as finding replacement parts I can't help, these panels are basically disposable and we don't repair them, if there is an issue we just replace.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

This was mostly covered in a previous Thread
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/bad-main-breaker-36587/


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

I'd do as EBFD6 suggested. Just buy a new panel, leave the original box as-is, and replace the interior. 

You could likely buy just the interior at a Square D wholesaler, but I'd bet it would cost more than a whole panel. 

Rob


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

LAA2of3 said:


> Would like to talk to KBsparky or anyone else to see if anyone has parts for the above square d load center . I just replaced the main breaker today however I found that one the buss bars under the main had been arcing, the reason for replacing the breaker. The other buss bar is ok. On a tight budget or would replace panel. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


A QO20M100 is an obsolete number, and I do in fact have a couple of those panel guts around the shop. Someone else from here wanted to buy one from me last month, but never completed the exchange.

The other replies here are referring to the newer type of panel, the correct catalog number is QO120M100. And they cost $90 or more, depending on which store you are shopping at. :whistling2:

The mains are completely different in each of these:

Old main breaker part number is Q1-2100TF
New type main breaker is QOM100.

They are_ not_ interchangeable. :no:


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Yep discontinued panel as Sparky has detailed. The interior (if you can find it) is part# QON20M100. Graingers shows a limited supply of these interiors but you must call them to locate the store that still has some on inventory. Craigslist has a few panels like yours. My Advice ... buy a new panel or see if KBSparky will sell one of his to you.


----------



## spuds619 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello,I am looking for the interior for a QO20m100 panel which should be the QON20M100,might you still have one? Also my main breaker is a Q1TF 2 pole 100A,also would take one of those if you have it.Please let me know what you have and what the prices are Thanks Paul


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You can have both the main and guts for $75.00 including shipping.

Let me know if you want to proceed with this.


----------



## spuds619 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok Thanks I will get back to you.I am awaiting word from my insurance company if they are going to cover a new panel or not,storm damage,and I will let you know.If no insurance coverage I will definitely be interested,easier than changing the whole panel.Also,I don't want to be a pain in the a##,but the interior guts you have ,do you happen to know if the neutral and ground strips are on top of the main. I have seen pics of different variations of the QO20m panel and a lot of what I have seen has them on the side. I need them on the top otherwise wiring will turn out to be a little short trying to relocate everything. If necessary I can send you a pic of what mine looks like but I am sure you already know what I am talking about. Thanks again. Paul


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a snapshot:


----------



## spuds619 (Sep 3, 2011)

*great pic*

Hello,super pic,Thank You. From the main up looks just like mine,but where the breakers go looks a little different from what I can see. Mine has bus contacts that are open around them on every other one and then there is one in each area of the black plastic,alternating from which side the supply comes from. Maybe its just the angle of the picture. I have a total of 10 on each side with a total of 20.Could be i'm just not seeing it right,but the rest looks great. Thanks Paul


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is another pic: The main breaker looks different, because it is! Sold the other one, so I put a different one back on to these guts.


----------



## spuds619 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello.I think I now see from this pic why mine looks different.This is what mine is supposed to look like,but doesn't. Plastic is all burned around where contact goes on to bus on mine where breaker rests on.I have 5 or 6 spots where the bar is damaged and the its stressed. On the breaker,is it still a Q1TF type? What is different about them,age,type,that you did a swap and sold the one that was on it. The changed one looks a little older with different labeling,is that all ? Just got a call from the adjuster,I should know soon whats going on. Thanks Paul


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, that is a Q1-2100TF breaker. The other one looked cleaner due to its being installed in an unused warehouse for 25 years, and only had one circuit connected to it. The cover never got opened, and it was basically still "new" in appearance. The guts are from that same installation.

You could also use a Q1-2100 without the TF if you wanted to. The difference is both the line lugs are on one end of the breaker, instead of the top.


----------



## spuds619 (Sep 3, 2011)

*interior*

Hello,Do you still have the interior and breaker? Sorry it took so long to get back to you,Insurance adjuster was finally here yesterday and we got everything all figured out.Repairing one panel with new interior and complete change on other. How do you want to handle the payment. I will have a check in 5 days or less he said.Post office money order,bank check,regular check,other choice,let me know and I'll need where to send it. Thanks Paul


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Yup, still got `em.

PayPal is the fastest way to get things moving.

Click here to get started.


----------



## spuds619 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Interior*

Hello,please ship as soon as you can,appreciate it,you should be receiving a paypal note that payment was made if you haven't already. Thanks Again Paul


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, just got the notification. You didn't specify in the PayPal transaction what it was for, but I thought it might be for the Square D guts, discussed here. 

I'll get it out to you tomorrow.


----------



## spuds619 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats what its for. I did put in the transaction it was for the Square D QO interior and 100A main breaker that we talked about for 75,don't know why it didn't show up when it got to you. Thanks paul


----------



## dskofstad (Jan 12, 2012)

I am in need of the breaker and busbars assembly for that old style QO20M100 panel. Do you still have one I could buy? My customer having periodic outages and this box is built into the finished basement wall. As much as I would like to put in a new panel, the cost to repair the finished room is prohibitive. As you know these old boxes are narrower than the new ones.

Do you think it possible to install a new interior in the old box. How could the cover be modified to work with the new MB location in the middle?


----------



## spuds619 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello,I received this message but I believe you want it to go to kbsparky. I purchased an interior and breaker from him a while back for the QO panel.Worked like a charm,changed the interior ,was an easy swap other than having to remove all the neutral and grounds cause the buss it part of the top of the interior and changed some breakers,and all was well.Also put in a new 16 circuit Generator panel and a new 24 cir sub,all worked great for me.Good luck with yours. Spuds


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

I got the email notification that someone posted in this thread. I'll have to check my shop to see if I have any more of the top feed breakers available. 

I do have some end feed breakers, and one interior assembly, but I believe it's a 12-circuit buss bar, and not a 20.

I'll get back to you (stay tuned) ....


----------



## galvineyesed (Mar 31, 2012)

*Qon20m100*

Hi, Do you still have the guts to this panel? QO20M100 Thanks


----------



## galvineyesed (Mar 31, 2012)

clerical error panel is QO20M100


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

All sold out for the moment. I have the guts for a QO12M100 however. With a Q1-2100 main, but it's not a top-feed type.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> I'm not sure how tight your budget is, but for around $50.00 you can buy a new QO20M100 panel at Home depot. Strip out the parts you need and keep the rest for future spare parts. As far as finding replacement parts I can't help, these panels are basically disposable and we don't repair them, if there is an issue we just replace.


 Are you sure thats not a homeline panel youre thinking about for $50?
seems a little cheap for a QO panel to me anyway


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

QO 100 Amp 20-circuit panels are over $90 at the Home-Horror stores. The Homelines can be had for $50 or so.


----------



## galvineyesed (Mar 31, 2012)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## SDrost (Nov 6, 2012)

*kbsparkey*



kbsparky said:


> A QO20M100 is an obsolete number, and I do in fact have a couple of those panel guts around the shop. Someone else from here wanted to buy one from me last month, but never completed the exchange.
> 
> The other replies here are referring to the newer type of panel, the correct catalog number is QO120M100. And they cost $90 or more, depending on which store you are shopping at. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


Looking to purchase this Square D part


----------



## joesgirl66 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Q020M100 Load Box*

I have a Q020m100 listed on E Bay, New in the box.  I had a hard time trying to find this to get a price for it, and now I know why! But if you need one, I'll do a best offer. Just e mail me through E Bay's messaging system! I think I have the only one on E Bay, because I really couldn't find one on there or anywhere else for that matter! :no: My EBay handle is Jellybellycats :laughing:

Cathy


----------



## NWVaughnelectri (Jan 9, 2013)

:thumbup:I will buy one of those interiors from ya KB i just need to know where your located i will have the home owner call you with credit card number if youtake them


kbsparky said:


> Here is another pic: The main breaker looks different, because it is! Sold the other one, so I put a different one back on to these guts.


----------



## NWVaughnelectri (Jan 9, 2013)

*panel interior*

:thumbup: I may need one of those ill get back to you do you have an email address waiting for the homeowner to call back with confirmation he wants it


----------



## Jerryja (May 10, 2015)

looking for A QO20M100-1 and guts. Does kbSparky or anyone have one my situation is unique and mine is in bad shape


----------

